

Tesla's “The Missing Piece” Livestream (20:30 PT) - mkempe
http://www.teslamotors.com/livestream

======
mkempe
Starts at 20:30 Pacific Time, 03:30 GMT on May 1st.

------
guiambros
11:30pm EST.

